
A Tiny, Static, Full-Text Search Engine Using Rust and WebAssembly - omn1
https://endler.dev/2019/tinysearch/
======
omn1
I built this Wasm module mainly because I wanted it for my own homepage. It is
very limited in functionality, but maybe anyone else finds it interesting.
What I like the most is that developing Wasm modules in Rust is a lot of fun.
The ecosystem is already quite mature for smaller experiments like this and in
comparison to other languages, it provides good control over the final binary
size. I still think that the size of around 100kb (uncompressed) is far from
being optimal. Maybe the binary size gets smaller by cleaning up unused the
dependencies or using a different serialization than bincode. If someone has
any ideas, let me know.

